# PlayStation 3 gets Dish DVR Virtual Joey app



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

*PlayStation 3 gets Dish DVR Virtual Joey app*

Dish network subscribers can now control Hopper DVR devices through the PlayStation 3 with the launch of the Virtual Joey app, according to a post on the PlayStation Blog.

Using Virtual Joey, users can access the Hopper through the PS3 via an Ethernet connection without hooking up additional boxes or wires. Users can then watch live shows and sports, DVR recordings and a thousands-strong selection of On Demand titles through their console. The app can be navigated using a Dish remote or DualShock 3 controller....

Full Story Here


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Are dish remotes Bluetooth? Because the announcement references using the dish remotes and IIRC the PS3 use Bluetooth for its dual shocks remotes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thomasjk (Jan 10, 2006)

No. Dish remotes are not Bluetooth. The announcement says either will work.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

thomasjk said:


> No. Dish remotes are not Bluetooth. The announcement says either will work.


so how a dish remote would work?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Does a PS3 have IR capability? The Dish remotes have UHF and IR modes... so maybe the IR mode would work on a PS3?


----------



## Joe Tylman (Dec 13, 2012)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Does a PS3 have IR capability? The Dish remotes have UHF and IR modes... so maybe the IR mode would work on a PS3?


No IR on PS3 you need a dongle.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Even if you use a dongle the commands must be map to correspond to the PlayStation buttons 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

peds48 said:


> Even if you use a dongle the commands must be map to correspond to the PlayStation buttons
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wouldn't you just use the PS3 remote?
Not the controler, but the remote.

Sent from my Galaxy S5


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

damondlt said:


> Wouldn't you just use the PS3 remote?
> Not the controler, but the remote.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S5


Unless they meant to say PS3 remote or DualShock 3 controller not Dish remote, Because I don't know how can a Dish remote work on a PS3 app, unless they meant Dish remote in the VJ app.


----------



## xplocvo (Aug 3, 2007)

Has anyone got this up and running successfully? Every time I launch it, it gives a message that I need a Hopper to use it. I have the original Hopper (no Sling built in, but I do have the USB adapter), and two Joeys working properly. Do you need to activate the app with Dish directly before it will work?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

damondlt said:


> Wouldn't you just use the PS3 remote?
> Not the controler, but the remote.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S5


but the announcement said you can use either.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

xplocvo said:


> Has anyone got this up and running successfully? Every time I launch it, it gives a message that I need a Hopper to use it. I have the original Hopper (no Sling built in, but I do have the USB adapter), and two Joeys working properly. Do you need to activate the app with Dish directly before it will work?


I'm assuming there must be some kind of activation required, since they are going to charge you for it... how else would be be on your account to charge you unless there was an activation required? I don't know how all that works, though, since it is pretty new and I haven't yet heard of anyone actually getting one up and running.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

peds48 said:


> but the announcement said you can use either.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But why would you? PS3 remote would make more sense.

I wouldn't use a Directv remote on an RVU TV. I would use a Harmony or the Samsung remote.
Thats kind of the point of it.

When I'm using my PS3 for watching a Blu Ray or streaming Netflix, I'm not using a Directv remote or Dish remote, i'm using my PS3 remote.


----------



## xplocvo (Aug 3, 2007)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I'm assuming there must be some kind of activation required, since they are going to charge you for it... how else would be be on your account to charge you unless there was an activation required? I don't know how all that works, though, since it is pretty new and I haven't yet heard of anyone actually getting one up and running.


Ahh, I didn't see anything about having to pay for it. That seems kind of silly, I guess the point of using this instead of getting another Joey would be to have one less thing hooked up.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

xplocvo said:


> Ahh, I didn't see anything about having to pay for it. That seems kind of silly, I guess the point of using this instead of getting another Joey would be to have one less thing hooked up.


The article I read said it was free. Guess not?


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Here it is.
http://www.cnet.com/news/dish-focuses-on-multiroom-streaming-with-wireless-extenders-apps-for-lg-tvs-playstation-android/

_The other bit of the news that's sure to get some attention is that Dish will be bringing its Virtual Joey app to Sony's PS3 and PS4, enabling owners of those game consoles to use them as virtual Dish set-top boxes so long as they have a Dish Hopper subscription *(it's an easy way to add a Joey to another room or TV without having to pay the monthly fee for the box)*._


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I remember we originally speculated that it ought to be free, but figured Dish would be charging for it... I mean, since they charge for a physical Joey... it seems odd for Dish to give something away like that, even if it would be good for business.

So... on the off change that they have made it free... bugs aside, the only reason I could think of for it not to just "work" would be IF your PS3 isn't on the same subnet as your Hopper. The original Hopper has ethernet but not WiFi (unless you have the WiFi dongle)... whereas a PS3 has both WiFi and ethernet. Some routers isolate WiFi and "wired" and don't allow cross communications unless you specifically configure it that way... so this could be your problem too.


----------



## xplocvo (Aug 3, 2007)

I just chatted online with them, and they confirmed that it needs to be activated on the account for $7 a month. Boooooo.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

xplocvo said:


> Has anyone got this up and running successfully? Every time I launch it, it gives a message that I need a Hopper to use it. I have the original Hopper (no Sling built in, but I do have the USB adapter), and two Joeys working properly. Do you need to activate the app with Dish directly before it will work?


When I first tried it I received that message and then realized I didn't have the PS3 on the same subnet as my Hoppers. After I rectified that and restarted the VJ app it came up asking which Hopper I wanted to link it to. I selected one and it came up with an activation code and instructions to call Dish to have it activated, when I read that it costs $7 a month I didn't bother with it anymore as I don't need that functionality - I already have two Hoppers. I may have been able to do a little bit more with it activated (three discrete live shows versus two on my three TVs) but it's not worth the extra money for me.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I remember we originally speculated that it ought to be free, but figured Dish would be charging for it... I mean, since they charge for a physical Joey...


You won ! they charging same $7 !!!

damn... dish is still the same Scrooge


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

If they were smart (Dish), they would charge $4 for a virtual Joey... so that it is cheaper than a Joey.

If they were REALLY smart, they would let people use a virtual Joey for free... and it would be a way to leverage all the Sony hardware out there who might be choosing between Dish and DirecTV, and they could save a few bucks going with Dish and using their PS3/4 as a virtual Joey.

They certainly can nickel and dime everyone... but I believe they are missing a GOLDEN opportunity with the virtual Joey. Customers will still have to sign up for Dish service and get a Hopper... and they can still sell a 2nd Hopper or a Super Joey to them... but giving away virtual Joey would be a nice thing to dangle there for potential customers.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

damondlt said:


> But why would you? PS3 remote would make more sense.
> 
> I .


Why? Because that is what the link said. As a matter of fact, when I used to use my PS3 as a Blue Ray player, I bought the IR dongle and use a universal remote control, it feels more native than using the dual shock

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Stewart Vernon said:


> If they were smart (Dish), they would charge $4 for a virtual Joey... so that it is cheaper than a Joey.


An outlet is an outlet. $7 per outlet. Leaving money on the table isn't "smart".



Stewart Vernon said:


> They certainly can nickel and dime everyone... but I believe they are missing a GOLDEN opportunity with the virtual Joey. Customers will still have to sign up for Dish service and get a Hopper... and they can still sell a 2nd Hopper or a Super Joey to them... but giving away virtual Joey would be a nice thing to dangle there for potential customers.


It cost money to develop the virtual Joey. Wouldn't it be nice if all Joeys were free? Wouldn't it be nice if all receivers were free? Wouldn't it be nice if DVR service was free? Wouldn't it be nice if HD was free (for all customers no restrictions)? There are a lot of things that could fall under the "wouldn't it be nice" pricing plan.

The virtual Joey saves DISH a few bucks on the physical box (not a lot of electronics there). Any non-cabled Joey saves DISH a few bucks on installation (although DISH will need to support people who have problems with networking non-cabled boxes). An outlet is an outlet ... and this outlet costs $7, just like most of the others.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

Exactly just return a Joey and activate a VJ, if it sounds interesting to you watching on your PS3 or PS4, same functionality as a physical box.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

peds48 said:


> Why? Because that is what the link said. As a matter of fact, when I used to use my PS3 as a Blue Ray player, I bought the IR dongle and use a universal remote control, it feels more native than using the dual shock
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I'm not talking about the dual shock controler. 
I'm talking about the remote that you can buy for a PS3.

Sent from my Galaxy S5


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

BTW, arguing on using as a base a term "outlet" is a gimmick used by the companies in attempts to procure the ridiculous payments for each additional device. I would reuse it, as anti-consumer methodology to milk money from technically weak people.

I think it does come from ancient years when you must pay for each WATER outlet, ie pay for real stuff like water what is taking out of well/lake and transported to you (perhaps other analogy like passenger seat what you taken during transportation, etc).

But it's totally BOGUS, by sending *broadcast* signal, to procure bearing "mirror" payment. Tell me about radio receivers. How the broadcasters miss the "opportunity" ?!
Adding to that, R&D (who seen the number?!) of DVR technology paid already many times over when the "inventor" start pulling $5/m per each DVR last 10+ years (multiply the $5/m on millions of devices). Same would apply for the VJ fee.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

My point was... IF a virtual Joey is going to cost me the same as an actual Joey... I would get an actual Joey. Why should I use my own equipment if it costs me the same? I would want an actual Joey so that I'm getting more for the money I'm paying.

Dish is in a nice position here where they could choose to give something away to customers to get them on the system. How many people are likely to have multiple PS3s in the home? Even if some do... Dish still gets the money for having a Dish customer and possibly more money for a 2nd Hopper or a Super Joey... so it's a small thing to give them free use of a Virtual Joey.

It's like their Dish Anywhere app... They could charge for it, but they don't. The app itself is only useful if you are a Dish subscriber, so if you like the app it helps to keep you with Dish and paying the other money. Dish could have charged a few dollars for the app but they saw it for what it was... something to "tie" a customer to their Dish account and keep them.

That's what the Virtual Joey could be... a way to keep you with Dish because you can't do it with another provider... so you'll be more likely to stick with Dish... and yeah, I know it cost them money to develop the Virtual Joey. It costs them money to develop the iPad/iPhone apps that they give away too. It's a part of doing business and throwing a functional bone to customers that they like and one that keeps them as a Dish customer.

It isn't evil of them to charge for the Virtual Joey... but I don't think it is smart in the larger scheme.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

A joey would bring on a commitment correct? 
But the LG and ps3 app wouldn't. That along would be reason enough for me to use my own equipment.

Sent from my Galaxy S5


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

damondlt said:


> A joey would bring on a commitment correct?
> But the LG and ps3 app wouldn't. That along would be reason enough for me to use my own equipment.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S5


you are missed the point - it's a CLiENT of hopper
kapich ?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

damondlt said:


> A joey would bring on a commitment correct?
> But the LG and ps3 app wouldn't. That along would be reason enough for me to use my own equipment.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S5


My point wasn't lease vs own... that's a different ball of wax. A leased Joey costs the same as an owned Joey... and a Virtual Joey apparently also costs the same... so I would rather have a Joey (leased or owned) than a Virtual Joey if it is going to cost me the same per month.


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

Why? You can turn off that VJ whenever you want. With a leased Joey, you have to send it back if you turn it off. If your network is good, you should notice no difference between real Joey and VJ. I guess I don't understand what extra you feel you get with a physical box, other than another device and more cables. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

some guy said:


> Why? You can turn off that VJ whenever you want. With a leased Joey, you have to send it back if you turn it off. If your network is good, you should notice no difference between real Joey and VJ. I guess I don't understand what extra you feel you get with a physical box, other than another device and more cables.


How many people need/want to turn Joeys on and off on that kind of regular basis? I don't see that scenario materializing often enough to be a "feature".

A Virtual Joey at best will do what a Joey does. I don't know if it is 100% as functional as a Joey, though, especially when you factor in the PS3/4 remote situation. But if I know going in that a Joey will cost me $7 per month and a Virtual Joey will also cost $7 per month... then I want a Joey. I'll let my PS3 remain a PS3 and not try to use it as a pseudo Dish receiver.

The only motivation I would have to use a Virtual Joey and run my PS3 all day long would be if it saved me money per month. There's otherwise no incentive for me to do it.


----------



## thomasjk (Jan 10, 2006)

If you own a real Joey you activate/deactivate as needed. Can't do this with a leased Joey.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Again, though, we aren't talking about owned vs leased.

We are talking about using your PS3 vs using actual Joey hardware (whether you lease or own it).

The merits of leasing vs owning an actual Joey are something for another thread.

I just can't see a scenario where I personally would value a virtual Joey being worth $7 per month when I could have an actual Joey for that same monthly cost.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

by the reasons above, it would be pretty obvious to expect a boycott of the VJ on PS3/4


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Can an existing customer call up and get another Joey sent to them for just $7 per month? Or would they need to pay for the upgrade or extend their commitment?

That would be one reason to use a virtual Joey. Plus it is one less thing to wire in and switch on the TV. Leave the TV set to PS4/PS4 input and just watch TV when you're not gaming or otherwise using the PS3/PS4. One less thing to wire in is appealing.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

James Long said:


> Can an existing customer call up and get another Joey sent to them for just $7 per month? Or would they need to pay for the upgrade or extend their commitment?
> 
> That would be one reason to use a virtual Joey. Plus it is one less thing to wire in and switch on the TV. Leave the TV set to PS4/PS4 input and just watch TV when you're not gaming or otherwise using the PS3/PS4. One less thing to wire in is appealing.


Exactly.

Sent from my Galaxy S5


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I still say, and beating the horse firmly into the ground here, Dish is missing a golden opportunity to leverage PS3/PS4 owners into long-term Dish subscribers by giving away this app. Such customers still would have to sign up for Dish, have at least one Hopper... and probably would need/want Joeys for other rooms too. They already give away similar functionality through their Dish Anywhere mobile apps and Dish Online on the Web.

Sure, they can charge for it... but if they gave it away, it's an option that DirecTV and cable users don't have right now... and if Dish could leverage that to gain more customers, that seems to me to be much more valuable than charging for it as an add-on for existing customers.


----------



## lonerwulf (Jul 10, 2012)

People should also be aware that the v Joey will not be serviced or installed in any way by any dish installer in fact I've been told to not even look in the direction of a v Joey so people should keep in mind that it's all on them in cars a problem arises


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

lonerwulf said:


> People should also be aware that the v Joey will not be serviced or installed in any way by any dish installer in fact I've been told to not even look in the direction of a v Joey so people should keep in mind that it's all on them in cars a problem arises


What needs to be serviced on a PS3 or an LG tv that anyone would ever expect from dish network?

Sent from my Galaxy S5


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I still say, and beating the horse firmly into the ground here, Dish is missing a golden opportunity to leverage PS3/PS4 owners into long-term Dish subscribers by giving away this app..


I don't agree, I think showing all the PS3 and 4 customers this app will bring in customers.

Sent from my Galaxy S5


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

damondlt said:


> What needs to be serviced on a PS3 or an LG tv that anyone would ever expect from dish network?


That's not the point. A customer is paying Dish $7 per month to use the virtual Joey on their PS3. They have a problem. They will call Dish. It sounds like Dish is going to say "That sounds like a PS3 problem, call Sony"... and you can bet Sony will say "That sounds like a Dish problem, call Dish"... and round and round it will go. Whereas IF that same customer is paying the same $7 for an actual Joey, Dish will have to address the problem somehow.



damondlt said:


> I don't agree, I think showing all the PS3 and 4 customers this app will bring in customers.


Maybe... but not nearly as much as it would if the app was free... and Dish could afford to give that functionality away for free to entice new customers and it would gain a lot for Dish with each new customer.

IF you know you're going to have to pay for it... then the novelty of being able to use your PS3 is just that, a novelty... and you'll be comparing all the other merits of Dish vs DirecTV vs cable and leave the virtual Joey off the table.

But if it were free... then that's a chip in Dish's favor.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Stewart Vernon said:


> That's not the point. A customer is paying Dish $7 per month to use the virtual Joey on their PS3. They have a problem. They will call Dish. It sounds like Dish is going to say "That sounds like a PS3 problem, call Sony"... and you can bet Sony will say "That sounds like a Dish problem, call Dish"... and round and round it will go. Whereas IF that same customer is paying the same $7 for an actual Joey, Dish will have to address the problem somehow.
> 
> Maybe... but not nearly as much as it would if the app was free... and Dish could afford to give that functionality away for free to entice new customers and it would gain a lot for Dish with each new customer.
> 
> ...


It's an app.
If there is an issue it's going to be from the creator, not the system.
And I'm sure their will be tech support for this type of system.
Directv has one for their RVU systems.
My Netflix , amazon, HBO go. apps never required a service call.

And again potential new dish customers can be had , once they see it right in front of millions of faces with ps3 and 4.
It also may prompt existing customers to add another room without the threat up upfront fees and commitments.
It's a no brainer.

Sent from my Galaxy S5


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Just because you never had a problem with your Netflix, Amazon, or HBO go apps doesn't mean people out there don't have problems with them. There are definitely people out there who have problems with those apps... and sometimes they get caught in the finger-pointing of the app-maker vs the ISP. It's not hard (even on this very Web site) to find people having problems with Netflix or Amazon streaming, for example.

A Virtual Joey is not a simple thing either. It requires a working PS3 to be configured on the same network as your Hopper. I have problems in my house with my WiFi all the time... but they are my problems to deal with because I setup my wireless network. But a customer paying $7 per month to use that Virtual Joey app on his PS3 is going to rightfully expect Dish to help him resolve problems OR he is going to quit paying that fee and might even get so frustrated he will leave Dish over it.

A person having troubles with a free app is going to feel less cheated when he can't be helped than is a person paying $7.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

damondlt said:


> If there is an issue it's going to be from the creator, not the system.


That would be DISH. It is their app ... it isn't something they can blow off to third party support.
People expect it to work and when it doesn't they will call DISH.

The choice in my opinion is to charge for usage which helps defray development costs and pay for support or offer it free and say "if it doesn't work it doesn't work - you're not paying for it don't expect a lot of help".

I believe they made the right decision.


----------



## lonerwulf (Jul 10, 2012)

Never underestimate the idiocy of a dish cust!


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

lonerwulf said:


> Never underestimate the idiocy of a dish cust!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


I wouldn't qualify them that way;

*milking money ! baby, yeah !*


----------

